# skihills.com



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

great place to check out resorts and packages..lots of different cities..
skihills.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

great link for those who have plans of going out to snowboard, for a vacation, for skiing, whatever


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep, but it won't be much use now will it, since its the summer. And who goes skiing in the summer xD


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Ha ha  nice point, JT! anyway, it will still be useful when the right time comes. Afterall the forum will always be around. Just check it out again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

The list seems somewhat small. Are these more popular, prominent sites?


----------

